# Lovely Fingerless Mitts



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, I finally just sat down and keyed in the pattern for those fingerless mitts that I designed for a Christmas present. The pattern works for worsted yarn. I don't know if this pattern can be followed since I can't test and write at the same time. I kept pics to the end mostly so that if you don't want to print all, you won't need to. 

I attached the file and will double check to be certain that it is actually present.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

They sound great but I can't open it. Sorry.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

They are very pretty. Thank you.

SEA


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am not sure why it won't open. I will work on it later. It opens for me, so that makes it harder to know what is wrong. .


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Not everyone has Microsoft Office/Word on their computers. That's why we can't open it. We need a PDF file.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you. I will change the format. I am not used to posting patterns and need all the help I can get, but I can learn.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

The pattern for the fingerless mitts is now in PDF format. Maybe.... Let me know if it won't open. I changed it in original post.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are gorgeous!!! Thank you so much, I have them now!!!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

You were a great help. I never thought about which format to use. Well, I thought about it, but not enough! If you make a pair, let me know what I need to do to fix anything that is unclear.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely pattern. You did such a beautiful job.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely! Thx for sharing


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty, Thank you so much. :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> The pattern for the fingerless mitts is now in PDF format. Maybe.... Let me know if it won't open. I changed it in original post.


I was able to open it. How do you change the format?
Lovely mitts!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you so much. I have two balls of the very same yarn in my stash. Looks like I'm good to go!
Your email address is on the bottom of page 2; for the sake of security shouldn't that be removed?


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

They're beautiful and I generally don't like fingerless gloves made of thicker yarn. These are definitely on my must knit list!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Had some issues with printing from the PDF.
Needed to change format to portrait.
There's an exclamation point - ! - between EVERY word. Never saw that before. Or to put it another way, an "!" fills the would-be spaces after every word and every punctuation point.
Hope this helps.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Thankyou...they are lovely. I've downloaded and will put them in my todo pile.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

MaryLou12: Did you open it? I went back to the original and did a "save as" PDF. I tried "rich text" but it wouldn't attach. I am not new to computers but attaching and finding a format to attach that most can open is new to me.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Lovely mitts. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing--I've downloaded the pattern and will definitely try them out!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. They're in my que to make.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful work! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you very much for the lovely pattern.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

It does open...it just takes a long time for some reason


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> Well, I finally just sat down and keyed in the pattern for those fingerless mitts that I designed for a Christmas present. The pattern works for worsted yarn. I don't know if this pattern can be followed since I can't test and write at the same time. I kept pics to the end mostly so that if you don't want to print all, you won't need to.
> 
> I attached the file and will double check to be certain that it is actually present.


once the pdf file opened the links in this pattern don't work for the scarf and the Aqua mitts: I would love the head band beautiful set


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you, they are beautiful.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> Thank you. I will change the format. I am not used to posting patterns and need all the help I can get, but I can learn.


You are doing wonderful. Your pattern is so professionally done!! I think it is terrific that you have gone to all the trouble just to let us KP'ers have this wonderful pattern. You are one of those kind of people that "pay if forward" and those of us that can't write patterns say thank you!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

This is, indeed a very lovely pattern! Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Schweeeet! Thank you.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> They sound great but I can't open it. Sorry.


Neither can I.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

A lovely pattern, indeed! Thank you so much for sharing. I normally don'r resort to begging, but I may be tempted if you could write the pattern for the headband, as well! It makes such a perfect set! Thank You!!!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, they look lovely.
Rhonda


----------



## diane43 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks these 
are great and I was able to download on Adobe


----------



## diane43 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks these 
are great and I was able to download on Adobe


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

What a lovely set the mitts and scarf would make. Thank you very much. If you have the headband pattern available, I would really appreciate it. I have a granddaughter in college and she can't seem to get enough of them. This is a lovely feminine look.
Betty


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern, beautiful! I would love the pattern for the headband as well if you are able to share it. Thanks again!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely pattern!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

These are beautiful! I love the cable and the long ribbed section for keeping the wrist warm. And the fold-over ribbing at the fingers is very clever! I've conquered the fingerless mitts that Run4fitness (JanetLee) shared with us last month, which were knitted flat. 

Now that I've learned Magic Loop, I was getting ready to look for a pair of fingerless mitts done that way. The fancy stitches will be another learning experience for me. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## grandmabee76 (Jun 5, 2011)

hi, well not open for me either!

thanks for the info


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

sharmend said:


> Gorgeous pattern! Thanks for sharing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda, for sharing your pattern with us! The are pretty mitts; they also look warm enough for recent cold weather. I am SO not technically gifted, but downloaded just fine. I like your headband idea of using the narrowing ribbing for the under side.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Very pretty mitts.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

They are very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh they're so lovely! I just might have to give them a try! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very Pretty..Thank you very much for the pattern...


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Lovely mitts set. :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> MaryLou12: Did you open it? I went back to the original and did a "save as" PDF. I tried "rich text" but it wouldn't attach. I am not new to computers but attaching and finding a format to attach that most can open is new to me.


Yes, I was able to open it....thanks
I was just wondering just how to change a format of an attachment.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely patterns. They will keep me busy for some time and use up some of my stash. Cables and lace effect ----love it.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you so much. I love your pattern.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I was able to download the beautiful mitts pattern, but could not get the pattern for the scarf and head band. I even looked on Ravelry and couldn't find them. They are such a lovely set.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> They sound great but I can't open it. Sorry.


http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2015/1/14/1421252375162-lovely_fingerless_mitts.pdf


----------

